# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  الي قلمه/ها  حساس وهادف وخطير يدخل ويفيدنا

## رامي مهدي محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى الله على الحبيب المصطفى محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين
شباب الي عنده موهبة الكتابة ومضطلع على مشاكل المجتمع
ممكن يفيدنا كمشاركة تطوعيه بأفكار وقصص قصيرة وسيتم اختيار الأقوى من هذه القصص وتمثل على شكل فلم قصير
واذا بعد اذن الادارة ارسال القصة على ايميلي مع جزيل الشكر لكل الأعضاء الكرام
بالمشاركة نحقق النجاح طبعا لا تنسو تكتبو اسم المؤلف ورقم اتصاله
فرقتنا معروفه بالقطيف وكلنا نحتاج جهودهم..
والحمد لله رب العالمين
بصراحة أنا ما حطيت ايميلي ولا تلفون ولا اسم الفرقة احتراما للأدارة 
فاذا تسمح لي الادارة بذلك أرجوا ارسال الموافقة على الايميل أو المصرح به
ولكم جزيل الشكر والله يوفق الجميع
 :courage:

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

السلام عليكم جميعا 
وينش عفاف الهدى وينش قطرة عطاء وين التوبي أين الاعزاء على قلبي
نورونا طبعا الى الأعضاء الباقي بعد مو حصريا لا تغارو هههههههههههه 
ههههههه اخذو وقتكم بس نبغي شي خطير
ويعطيكم العافية وعساكم على القوة
أخوكم المحب دائما وأبدا رامي

----------


## صرخة العطشان

ان شاء الله يفيدونك الاخوان والاخوات 

 ..

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

تسلم على مشاعرك المثلجة للصدر
أتمنى ومشكور جزيل الشكر

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

فكرة جميله بوركت اخي الكريم 

واتمنى الله يعطيك مرادك

موفق...

----------

